# Hi im NEW HERE just thought i would join you



## lianne-pets (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi im lianne im 29 years old im married to jeff who's 36 i have 6 kids and 1 dog called kelly she 8 years old, 2 cat's 1 called bubble he's 9 years old and a kitten tom he's 8 weeks old and a very old rabbit who's now 10 years old


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Lianne, and welcome to the forum, we're really glad you joined us. 

My goodness, it sounds like you have a wonderfully full house....I'll bet there is never a dull moment


----------



## Lucky Dragon Zi (Jul 5, 2007)

Wow. 8O How do you find time for.. well.. *anything*?

I will have to add Bubble to my list of great cat names.
I plan to fully educate myself on the sort of thing, however when we have our own land I want to have kittens and I'm already picking out names. :B Bubble shall have to be one.

Have you any pictures?


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and Welcome! to you and the fur gang. I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

You sound like an amazing woman to handle all of that. I am Lea-Ann, mom to 7 assorted cats, and my 2 cocker boys.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Lianne...wow sounds like a real houseful. Hope you enjoy your escape time to Cat Forum :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! My Mom also had all six of us by the time she was 30. 8O 

I am staff to two spoiled little girls.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! What a family you have!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Wow 8O , what a family you got there  , cute kitties


----------



## lianne-pets (Jul 19, 2007)

thanks all iam trying for number 7 hehe


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

You are one BRAVE woman. Would love to see pics of all of your kids (fur and skin).


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Wow Lianne, you have a real houseful hehe. Welcome aboard & hope to see you around :wink:


----------

